# No wind



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

How do you put your decoys with no wind.


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"X" pattern. With no wind they will land where they want but they will still land in your spread.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

donut pattern is the way to go.....X paterrn, not so much


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Try to control the landing zone with field features.A slough,haybales,etc.Set up so they will be less likely to land behind you.Much easier if you know the likely direction they are coming from.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just a big blob.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Try a smaller blob right over your blinds and be ready to spin around to shoot. They are going to land whereever they want to.


----------



## Finlander (Jul 3, 2012)

An old timer once told me: No wind, No geese! That was the case Monday as there was no wind and no geese! WTH!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I actually enjoy hunting in no wind situations - the birds seem to finish faster because they are not fighting the wind which means that they have less time to find something fishy with your setup. The reason ppl run x's is because you want to create multiple lanes for the birds to finish into. I like the idea of the X but don't like the fact the the birds can still decoy behind you and finish behind you.

In a no wind situation i create four lanes for the birds to come into my "ideal" kill hole. But i keep the decoys close enough that i can still make a reasonable shot if they drop in at the edge. The most important thing to do however is to make sure the birds are not going to decoy behind you. What i try to do to prevent this is either setup in a spot where i have a woods or something else they might avoid to my back and also keep all of my decoys out in front of me.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

doughnut or blob. we try to get the blinds out of the decoys too in hopes of preventing the temptation to turn around to shoot. I hate when somebody swings over the top of another with their gun.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Buck25 said:


> I actually enjoy hunting in no wind situations - the birds seem to finish faster because they are not fighting the wind which means that they have less time to find something fishy with your setup. The reason ppl run x's is because you want to create multiple lanes for the birds to finish into. I like the idea of the X but don't like the fact the the birds can still decoy behind you and finish behind you.
> 
> In a no wind situation i create four lanes for the birds to come into my "ideal" kill hole. But i keep the decoys close enough that i can still make a reasonable shot if they drop in at the edge. The most important thing to do however is to make sure the birds are not going to decoy behind you. What i try to do to prevent this is either setup in a spot where i have a woods or something else they might avoid to my back and also keep all of my decoys out in front of me.


Totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have our best shoots with no wind!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

While I do prefer a little wind to keep frost/dew off of things and to keep the geese "honest", we rarely get it during the fall and winter where I hunt geese near home. It never stops in the spring when you are fishing though! Or when I go out onto the high plains after coyotes. Maybe that is why I cuss it so! The only time you want it is when it never blows.
Anyway, I have done a great deal of hunting in windless conditions. I don't set patterns. I will set a few pairs or real small groups of to the side at certain points to help steer the geese toward one of the open spots I have left in my spread. It is the same idea a setting an "X", but looks a lot more natural. Pressured birds pick up on "V", "J", and "X" formations after a while. Try to leave at least two good sized openings for the birds to work into. Go big with these. Geese need a lot of room to spread out and land, especially groups bigger than six. Also try to hide where these landing zones will put the sun at your back and in the face of the birds. It will make it much easier to hide from those beady little eyes when they are getting close. The main spread should be made up of family groups along with a few "stray" singles and pairs. Don't be afraid to set a small satellite spread or two if you have the numbers of decoys. Little bunches of three to ten decoys. Use your feeders to show the geese where the food is and a small group or two of "walkers"/uprights to show where it isn't. These will represent geese walking toward the food source (the motivation for the geese to land in the first place) after feeding out the spot they are on. By using these features to paint a picture in the minds of the geese (or at least that all important one that is receptive), you can make up their mind for them as to where the should land. If they are landing short, you may very well not be leaving enough room. The vast majority of hunters bunch the decoys up way too tight. It is okay to have some decoys set out of range if they are set right. Occasionally it may cost you a shot or two, but the way most of the birds will finish, more than makes up for it. Good hunting and shoot straight! :beer:


----------

